# Pfeiltasten beim KeyListener



## Dr. Morv (23. Okt 2004)

Ich will in einem Spiel Pfeiltasten verwenden. Aus dem Thema "KeyListener hält nicht mit" habe ich folgendes abgeschrieben:

```
public void keyTyped(KeyEvent evt){
int get = evt.getKeyCode();
if (get==KeyEvent.VK_UP) machwas();
}
```
 Aber in einem KeyListener. In dem anderen Thema war es ein KeyAdaptor. Bei meinem Spiel funktioniert das jedenfalls nicht.  Liegt es am KeyListener? Oder kann man die Pfeiltasten auch anders abfragen?(z.B. als char von getKeyChar())?


----------



## Roar (23. Okt 2004)

API zu KeyEvent#getKeyCode() hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Returns:
> the integer code for an actual key on the keyboard. (For KEY_TYPED events, the keyCode is VK_UNDEFINED.)



überschrieb also keyPressed()


----------

